# Getting the best out of a cheap P&S



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2011)

Around a year back, dad bought a spanking new "high-end" canon camera when he went on a trip to singapore. It was the Canon IXUS 105. As is pretty obvious, this is one of the cheapest half-decent cams you can buy today.

Anyway, I'm stuck with this for another 2-3 years. So until then I plan to master photography with a humble little bulge in my pocket. My main intention is to be able to take this camera to its limits and then upgrade to a DSLR.

So far I've read up on photography basics, iso, aperture, focal length, exposure, etc. And since CHDK is not yet available for IXUS 105 nor am I able to get SDM to work, I'm pretty much stuck to using digital controls for all above without manually being able to specify anything.

And here are some samples of pics I've taken:

ImageShack Album - 6 images

Since this subforum has amazing threads for DSLR newbies but none for P&S based learning, I decided to start this thread. Can someone with a little more experience in photography tell me how to start off ?

For starters, I think something is bit lacking in the quality of those pics, even for a P&S.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2011)

Doggie and ketchup bottle pics are above average for me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> Doggie and ketchup bottle pics are above average for me.



That's because doggie looks cute and ketchup bottle delicious


----------



## astroutkarsh (Sep 9, 2011)

@Gautham



> Sam Haskins
> A photographer went to a socialite party in New York. As he entered the front door, the host said ‘I love your pictures - they’re wonderful; you must have a fantastic camera.’ He said nothing until dinner was finished, then said: ‘That was a wonderful dinner; you must have a terrific stove."



So you need an EYE of the Photographer, good Camera will come later.

I started with Canon A530 & now moved to Canon 1000D.
Here is link for basic tricks & tips for P&S camera Useful Photography Tips for Beginners – Take Awesome Photographs Easily | David Simple Photography - Simple Flash Photography Tips, Beginner's Lessons, all Free!
I will post few point later if you like.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2011)

astroutkarsh said:


> @Gautham
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice link...

But I'm looking more into charts and stuff. Like what ISOs work for what lights, exposure vs iso for different light levels, focal lengths for different sceneries, etc. The stuff that can allow people to tweak settings for optimum results.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2011)

I would advice you to concentrate on compositions...and neglect dslr and p&s things

see what pro people take and try to take similar pics


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2011)

There is lot more to that than just technical perspective:
Go through this link, a very good primer:
Nikon | Amateur Creative Photography | Photo Scenario Tips


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I would advice you to concentrate on compositions...and neglect dslr and p&s things
> 
> see what pro people take and try to take similar pics



Compositions meaning ???



Faun said:


> There is lot more to that than just technical perspective:
> Go through this link, a very good primer:
> Nikon | Amateur Creative Photography | Photo Scenario Tips



Thanks for that one. Any more of that kind ?


Oh yeah, and btw, can someone suggest a cheap tripod ? Or even a DIY solution ? Cheaper the better here. And WTH are these monopods ? How can you balance anything on them ?


----------



## lm2k (Sep 10, 2011)

Composition Is ,like a cook uses many spices and ingredients to make the preparation delecious ,a photographer combines many elements of composition to make image beautiful.
Photography: The Art of Composition:Amazon:Books
Try the above book ,very nice for beginers.
Also participate the weekly assignments of the digital photography schoolDigital Photography Assignments

I wish if we cud hav had such thread in thinkdigit forum
Btw try these out with u r p&s and then go for dslr if u really feel its need!


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And WTH are these monopods ? How can you balance anything on them ?



You are the rest of the two legs for a monopod 

Provides better stability than holding a DSLR all by your hand. Good for mobility purpose and quick captures.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2011)

@MetalheadGautham ....i can say composition in simple word as the picture you take...

composition is the way you take the picture...see what pros take and take similar type of pics 

there are many cheap tripods...u can get at 1k....any tripod is ok for your light p&s.


@lm2k y dont u take the initiative...we will follow you...this is an open forum...take initiatives 

monopods are used for keeping the camera stable without your hand vibration...


----------



## Anish (Sep 10, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Oh yeah, and btw, can someone suggest a cheap tripod ?



The best budget one is here order and wait! I really love it



> And WTH are these monopods ?



Unlike tripods, monopods have supportings at the end of a single leg (so called compact) like this


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

So, if one have to choose between tripod & monopod, which one should he choose? (for general uses, no special use)


----------



## Anish (Sep 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> So, if one have to choose between tripod & monopod, which one should he choose? (for general uses, no special use)



Obviously, tripod. Its more stable than the monopod as in case of windy areas. Monopods are only easy to carry, compact and costly.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 11, 2011)

How is Flipkart.com: Slik Slim Pod II (Monopod): Tripod ?

The Flipkart.com: Slik COMPACT II: Tripod seems well priced but its less than 1m in height. 

Anyway, the kind of places I normally go to take pics are Lalbagh (a park like place in bangalore) and random trekking paths and other such places, often with a bunch of friends. Since I'm 6' 0" in height, I think a 1.5m monopod will be better than a 1m tripod ??

Also, for natural photography where the mono/tripod should be placed on soft earth, which is better ?


----------



## Anish (Sep 16, 2011)

how about this: Tripod

its 1.3m in height at maximum

IMHO, tripods are worry free than monopods. you have to be more careful with the camera while using monopod than a tripod.
As i stated previously, a tripod is far more stable than a monopod.


----------

